# Making Education Great Again...



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

The strategy is simply enough: get Liberals out of it.



1. The touchy-feely self-esteem that Liberals have instituted in place of passing and failing has doomed learning in this country. Just look at the scores our children achieve in international competition.

a. “A 1989 study of mathematical skills compared students in eight different countries. American students ranked lowest in mathematical competence and Korean students ranked highest. But the researchers also asked students to rate how good they were at mathematics. The Americans ranked highest in self-judged mathematical ability, while the Koreans ranked lowest….There is no evidence that high self-esteem reliably causes anything.”  http://www.catholiceducation.org/articles/education/ed0001.html



2. In fact, feeling good is so central to Liberalism, that it is a higher value than truth. The Left has changed American school textbooks from books attempting to convey history to books attempting to make women and members of select minorities feel good about themselves. Democrat lawmakers pass laws demanding that textbooks be rewritten to include more Democrat Party blocs. California Gay Textbooks: Proposal Would Require LGBT Lessons In Schools | HuffPost

a. “*'History should be honest,' Gov. Jerry Brown says in signing the state law, which had sparked hot debate among legislators....* making California the first state to require that school textbooks and history lessons include the contributions of gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgender Americans.*” *State laws: New state law requires textbooks to include gays' achievements




3. To see what we're up against, I commend an article in the current Brooklyn Daily,
*"China syndrome: Whose kids get a better education?" 
China syndrome: Whose kids get a better education?
*
"...Lenora Chu and her family arrived in Shanghai from the United States in 2010,...She spent the next seven years examining not just her young son’s education, but the whole Chinese educational system, comparing it with her own American upbringing and what’s happening in our schools today. 

 4. In China, education is .... a sorting mechanism — you advance to the next level of schooling based on a test score,” said Chu. The teachers are very strict from the get-go. One day, her preschooler came home from school with shiny red star stuck to his forehead.

“What do you get a red star for?” she asks in the book. “Do you get it if you run fast?”

Her son, Rainey, laughed He got it, of course, for sitting still. Chu was outraged. Her son was just three!


5. “Why do you sit? Do they make you sit at school? Do you have to sit?” Her husband, National Public Radio’s China correspondent Rob Schmitz, said is sounded as if she was asking, “Are your human rights being violated?”
But learning to sit still doesn’t violate any U.N. conventions. 


6. And neither did what happened next. Rainey told his mom that four times that day he had found egg in his mouth — the food he detested most. How did it get there, Chu asked? The teacher put it in, because eggs are an important food. Three times he cried and spit it out. The fourth time, he swallowed.

And today he likes eggs."




During the civil rights movement, the by-word was 'keep your eye on the prize'....

We should remember that motto.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2017)

American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 7, 2017)

Bad Schools are a Democrat trademark


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 7, 2017)

California used to be in the top 5 in education, but after the Democrats gained permanent control it is in the bottom 5 in education


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

Penelope said:


> American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.




Of course you're lying.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

7. "He’s also bilingual and has learned some of the lessons American kids — or, let’s put it bluntly, my own kids —* did not get in public school, *like knowing the multiplication tables by heart.



8. “I hate the word ‘rote,’ ” said Chu as we spoke in a Midtown hotel. “It’s just memorization of basic knowledge and repeated practice. *A lot of research supports that as foundational to learning.”*

... we forgot that discoveries depend on leaping *forward from a base of knowledge. That base can be memorized for easy access."
China syndrome: Whose kids get a better education?*


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.
> ...



No I don't think so, esp in the southern states.  Why in the world do they have an ark in Kentucky for. I am for separation of church and state and the line is getting very blurred.

Lets really be a Christian nation, bring back stoning , you know like the jews use to do. Lets go back to 1950, that is where we are heading with the Pubs in control.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




By now, most readers recognize that your posts are never more than ignorance and prejudice. Luckily for you, I'm here with facts and remediation.

Let's prove that together.

The decline in American education is due entirely to the influence of communists....or, in the current parlance, Liberals.


1. The most important influence in the education of American children is John Dewey.

*John Dewey was a communist dupe*, a Potemkin Progressive. Yet, this man is* the greatest single influence on American schoolchildren;* his books have been used to train generations of teachers. Even while the Russian civil war was still going on (some seven million killed between 1917 and 1921), Dewey’s books were translated into Russian by the Bolsheviks: they immediately recognized the importance of his ideas to the Soviet collective communist state.

1918, “School’s of Tomorrow,” published in Russian.
1919, “How We Think,” published in Russian.
1920, “The School and Society,” published in Russian.
1921, “Democracy and Education,” published in Russian. The English version, of course, became a bible at Columbia Teacher’s College.

2. "At a recent meeting of the New York Teaching Fellows program (“Teach for America”: provides an alternate route to state certification for about 1,700 new teachers annually) , Sol Stern found the one book that the fellows had to read in full was *Pedagogy of the Oppressed, by the Brazilian educator Paulo Freire.*

T*his book has achieved near-iconic status in America’s teacher-training programs*. In 2003, David Steiner and Susan Rozen published a study examining the curricula of 16 schools of education—14 of them among the top-ranked institutions in the country, according to _U.S. News and World Report_—and found that _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_ was one of the most frequently assigned texts in their philosophy of education courses.

a. Freire isn’t interested in the Western tradition’s leading education thinkers—... He cites a rather different set of figures:* Marx, Lenin, Mao, Che Guevara, and Fidel Castro,* as well as the radical intellectuals Frantz Fanon, Régis Debray, Herbert Marcuse, Jean-Paul Sartre, Louis Althusser, and Georg Lukács. And no wonder, since Freire’s main idea is that the central contradiction of every society is between the “oppressors” and the “oppressed” and that revolution should resolve their conflict. The “oppressed” are, moreover, destined to develop a “pedagogy” that leads them to their own liberation.

b.  *[H]e relies on Marx’s standard formulation that “the class struggle necessarily leads to the dictatorship of the proletariat [and] this dictatorship only constitutes the transition to the abolition of all classes and to a classless society.”       * 
*Pedagogy of the Oppressor*
_Another reason why U.S. ed schools are so awful: the ongoing influence of Brazilian Marxist Paulo Freire_
Pedagogy of the Oppressor



I rammed your lying words right back down your throat, huh?

Hope you enjoyed it.....I did.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2017)

What does the US have that China doesn't. Figure it out.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

Penelope said:


> What does the US have that China doesn't. Figure it out.



You didn't learn from my previous post???
Clearly you are an intellect rivaled by garden tools.

Communists running the school system who don't have the best interests of American students at heart.

Of course, no communist country puts into effect what our communists impost on our children.

'There’s no evidence that Freirian pedagogy has had much success anywhere in the Third World.* Nor have Freire’s favorite revolutionary regimes, like China and Cuba, reformed their own “banking” approaches to education, in which the brightest students are controlled, disciplined, and stuffed with content knowledge for the sake of national goals*…only in America’s inner cities have Freirian educators been empowered to “liberate” poor children from an entirely imagined “oppression” and recruit them for a revolution that will never come?"
Pedagogy of the Oppressor





Now, as I know where your interests lie, so I'd be remiss not to educate you on communist influence in Islamic nations...

If you'd like a crash course, showing the influence of communism, fascism, and Nazism in establishing the murderous Islamist movements we see in the world today....
...just ask.

I'd be more than happy to oblige....It is one more area of my expertise.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > What does the US have that China doesn't. Figure it out.
> ...



  Did you just insinuate Pen was about as smart as a Hoe?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Even stronger than 'insinuate.'


Of course, now I'll be getting nasty emails from hoes.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Oct 7, 2017)

When was it great?  How is that measured?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2017)

psikeyhackr said:


> When was it great?  How is that measured?




You'd have to be pretty dense not to see what has happened.


Have you noticed how light bends around you?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2017)

More BS propaganda from the thick-as-pigshit cut and paster.


----------



## Tax Man (Oct 7, 2017)

Political chick is one ignorant troll. What she posts is trash and more trash. Her handler must be one busy girl.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sometimes I think this entire leftist movement is actually an ANTI-CHRISTIAN movement.

If Trump had been a Satanist they'd probably LOVED him


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Have you noticed how light bends around you?



PC, these Communist trolls HATE ANYONE who is too smart to go for their endless lines of shit and propaganda.
Although I must say, they are NEVER able to ruffle your feathers....as hard as they try.

They can't be educated or reasoned with.

They are, in the truest sense, ....waste product


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed how light bends around you?
> ...




Yer a peach, BHU.....

Thank you.


I have to admit that the Leftists who post the "Sez you!!" posts are not my audience ....we have to remember that 10 read a thread as post in it....and among them there are folks who have been to government school, and never heard the truth.

As in my nest post: how education should be methodized.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2017)

Real education involves discipline, and accountability....both from students and teachers.
The student must have a base of knowledge.

Here's proof it works:

1 . The “Massachusetts miracle,” in which Bay State students’ soaring test scores broke records, was the direct consequence of the state legislature’s passage of the 1993 Education Reform Act, which established knowledge-based standards for all grades and a rigorous testing system linked to the new standards. And those standards, Massachusetts reformers have acknowledged, are Hirsch’s legacy.


2. In the new millennium, Massachusetts students have surged upward on the biennial National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP)—“the nation’s report card,” as education scholars call it. 

On the 2005 NAEP tests, Massachusetts ranked first in the nation in fourth- and eighth-grade reading and fourth- and eighth-grade math. It then repeated the feat in 2007. No state had ever scored first in both grades and both subjects in a single year—let alone for two consecutive test cycles. 

On another reliable test, the Trends in International Math and Science Studies, the state’s fourth-graders last year ranked second globally in science and third in math, while the eighth-graders tied for first in science and placed sixth in math. (States can volunteer, as Massachusetts did, to have their students compared with national averages.) The United States as a whole finished tenth.
E. D. Hirsch’s Curriculum for Democracy



Here's the central precept for actually educating students:

"Hirsch was also convinced that the problem of inadequate background knowledge began in the early grades. Elementary school teachers thus had to be more explicit about imparting such knowledge to students—indeed, this was even more important than teaching the “skills” of reading and writing, Hirsch believed. Hirsch’s insight contravened the conventional wisdom in the nation’s education schools: that teaching facts was unimportant, and that students instead should learn “how to” skills.  …expanded the argument in a 1983 article, titled “Cultural Literacy,” in _The American Scholar."
Ibid._


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Sometimes I think this entire leftist movement is actually an ANTI-CHRISTIAN movement.
> 
> If Trump had been a Satanist they'd probably LOVED him





"Sometimes I think this entire leftist movement is actually an ANTI-CHRISTIAN movement."

Of course it is.

No doubt you're seen this:

"Stalin was the driving force behind a magnified anti-religious campaign....an new law....8 April 1929...No religion was permitted any longer to engage in what was loosely called religious propaganda....Clerics were permitted to perform divine service and nothing more." 
" The Dictators: Hitler's Germany, Stalin's Russia," Richard Overy, p. 275


And the Liberal version of the above:
_Under Democrat/Liberal LBJ, the law was passed that deprived pastors of their right of free speech.
What possible compelling government interest could this represent????_


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2017)

The only way to "make education great again" is to insure that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.

How many teachers in YOUR school district are qualified?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2017)

longknife said:


> The only way to "make education great again" is to insure that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> 
> How many teachers in YOUR school district are qualified?




I home schooled, so 100% of mine were qualified.

Further, I see that as secondary, no pun intended, to the Leftists who mandate the curriculum.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Oct 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > When was it great?  How is that measured?
> ...



But you did not say when education was great.  I suppose you should specify a location also.  Was education great everywhere in the US at one time?

psik


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2017)

longknife said:


> The only way to "make education great again" is to insure that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> 
> How many teachers in YOUR school district are qualified?




???


----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to "make education great again" is to insure that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> ...



What's so hard to understand about the question?

There are tests teachers are supposed to take about the courses they teach that determine their qualifications. What are the results for your school district?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2017)

Our schools need to teach more cut and paste


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2017)

longknife said:


> The only way to "make education great again" is to* insure* that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> 
> How many teachers in YOUR school district are qualified?



The educated need to know more about the difference between "insure" and "ensure"


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2017)

longknife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...






Teachers do take tests in order to get licensed.


----------



## regent (Oct 13, 2017)

Trump and others have not indicated when these past great periods took place.  When did America's golden education occur; when did America's golden years of history take place? If we want to replicate these great periods why are these  periods of greatness not identified? The premise seems to rely on citizens creating their own periods of greatness, real or imagined?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2017)

regent said:


> Trump and others have not indicated when these past great periods took place.  When did America's golden education occur; when did America's golden years of history take place? If we want to replicate these great periods why are these  periods of greatness not identified? The premise seems to rely on citizens creating their own periods of greatness, real or imagined?




Let's cut the tap dancing.....are you claiming that the state of education in America has not declined?


Speak up.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

regent said:


> Trump and others have not indicated when these past great periods took place.  When did America's golden education occur; when did America's golden years of history take place? If we want to replicate these great periods why are these  periods of greatness not identified? The premise seems to rely on citizens creating their own periods of greatness, real or imagined?



It is called...The Good Ole Days

Main Street, Cotton Candy, nobody locks their doors at night
Peace and Prosperity for all


----------



## regent (Oct 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and others have not indicated when these past great periods took place.  When did America's golden education occur; when did America's golden years of history take place? If we want to replicate these great periods why are these  periods of greatness not identified? The premise seems to rely on citizens creating their own periods of greatness, real or imagined?
> ...


Declined, compared to when?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and others have not indicated when these past great periods took place.  When did America's golden education occur; when did America's golden years of history take place? If we want to replicate these great periods why are these  periods of greatness not identified? The premise seems to rely on citizens creating their own periods of greatness, real or imagined?
> ...



The students of 2017 are better suited to face the challenges of today's society than kids from 1950 were


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...





What makes you think so?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2017)

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




Let's cut the tap dancing.....are you claiming that the state of education in America has not declined?

Why are you afraid to answer?
Speak up.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



A student today has more information available in his pocket than a 1950s student had in a whole library


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

Education has evolved, it has not declined


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Education has evolved, it has not declined





Remember the last time you posted something that was true?

Me neither.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





That wasn't the question.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Education has evolved, it has not declined
> ...



Lets compare today's High School  students to say....someone with a masters degree from Columbia University twenty years ago

Today's students must engage in original thought, must clearly define their ideas, must logically define their thought process

Someone who graduated Columbia University twenty years ago only needed to cut and paste the work of others without offering original thoughts or conclusions

Today's student is obviously superior


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Wrong


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Have fun running away.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Education has evolved, it has not declined



I learned how to use a slide rule in High School...I was quite proud of myself

Todays students can do advanced programming


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Wrong again


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2017)

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




So sorry I scared you off by asking you to answer a question.

Not the first time, huh?


The conclusion is that the correct answer....which I will provide....indicts the political perspective to which you subscribe.

Of course it's declined....and the decline coincides with the ascendancy of Liberal control of the schools.


This, from 'Education Week'...

"What this story comes down to is that the United States, having led the world in educational attainment for more than a century, thereby enabling it to produce the world's best-educated workforce, has, *since the 1970s, made no gains at all in either attainment or quality*, while close to 30 other countries, some of them abjectly poor in the 1970s, have managed to outperform us on both quality and quantity of education, many by a country mile.

  Even more damning, we appear to *have lowered our standards for our college students to the standards we used to demand of our high school students and, at the same time, to have more or less destroyed what was once a first-class vocational and technical education system. *

The very high quality of our best public schools and independent schools, of a handful of colleges with strong liberal arts curricula, of a few leading community colleges, and of graduate education in our leading research universities generally has masked *the collapse of standards in the great mass of institutions serving our students at all levels."*
Why Have American Education Standards Collapsed?




Under Liberal control, the enemy within, education has become merely a suggestion.


This may illustrate the situation:

*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)* passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust *incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal *represents a threat to the *civil rights* of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"
Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





The imbecile who attached the 'funny' emoticon to the above post is a lying low-life....but, worse....he sees the destruction of our once great education system as worth no more than a shrug.


Just as he shrugged at the slaughter of 100 million men, women and children by his predecessors...

When I pointed out that his antecedents, the communists, slaughtered 100 million men, women and children.....he sneered at the deaths this way:

*"Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"*
FDR Admiration Society
FDR Admiration Society



This is the sort of scum that supported Hussein and Bill's wife.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2017)

It seems like this whole thread is attempting to compare American students to Chinese students with regards to math scores.

Why?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> It seems like this whole thread is attempting to compare American students to Chinese students with regards to math scores.
> 
> Why?




Why not?


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Even more damning, we appear to *have lowered our standards for our college students to the standards we used to demand of our high school students and, at the same time, to have more or less destroyed what was once a first-class vocational and technical education system. *



I personally have not noticed this with my kids public elementary education.  I think they are learning math and reading/writing at a higher level than I was at the same grade.  However, one problem that I noted (and it made K-3 very uninteresting for them) is that they learn no science or social studies/history until 4th grade (or at least very little).  

The science in early elementary school was like: "Look at this rock.  Write down your observations.  Make a drawing of the rock."  And then they would go back to math.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like this whole thread is attempting to compare American students to Chinese students with regards to math scores.
> ...



Because.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Because why?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Sad how a once prestigious Columbia diploma has denigrated to no more than a certificate from Trump University

Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I think that our student are more well-rounded than Chinese math automatrons that can spout out arithmetic facts and otherwise know nothing.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




What do you base this ignorant statement on?


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to "make education great again" is to* insure* that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> ...


Typo. I know the difference.


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And a huge number of youth with HS diplomas can't read at the 5th grade level and their math skills are even worse.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





No answer, of course.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




But....they have learned how to vote.....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 14, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Many with Masters Degrees from Columbia University are incapable of doing more than cut and paste


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You got your masters somewhere else?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I have a Masters Degree from Trump University


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



A huge number of people are not intelligent and no matter how they are taught would not learn.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Inherent racism and prejudicial stereotyping. 

I probably shouldn't have said it.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They have the right to vote.  It was given to them by God through the Constitution.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I bet you got your Masters in Baiting.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No, but we used to have mass debates


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




"...the right to vote. It was given to them by God through the Constitution."

Well put.

But the pejorative that you detect is that the direction of said vote is due to indoctrination, not education.



Let's see the source:
1.    The federally funded “National History Standards” for elementary schools were released in 1994, cemented a revisionist view of American Communism for schoolteachers, as the guide mentions McCarthy over twenty times, while Edison and the Wright Brothers got no mention.

 “It …repeatedly condemns McCarthyism as an unmitigated evil…[but] the Hiss-Chambers and Rosenberg cases, the two dominant controversies of the anticommunist era, are described with bland, neutral language crafted to keep from implying guilt while not being quite so foolhardy as to actually assert innocence..’National Standards’…implies that the cases are part and parcel of the McCartyite horror.” 
From “In Denial,” by Haynes and Klehr, pg. 151



Education in America, it seems, mirrors what Stalin said about voting...
"It's not the people who vote that count, it's the people who count the votes."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Of course, the first step will be to keep people like you and your stupid, magical nonsense away from any public school curriculum.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I thought we were talking about American math education compared to Chinese math education.

What does that have to do with voting?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Did you write this?

"They have the right to vote. It was given to them by God through the Constitution."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Sooooo.....you oppose education?

And you're the poster child for that position, huh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


"Sooooo.....you oppose education?"

Yes, spot on!  Exactly what I said, practically verbatim!  Believe me, nobody will ever doubt your talent for deluding yourself.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Seems you're an Emerson devotee...
“A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds,..."


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...






???????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

In so very many ways the Liberal dominated education system follows the very same pattern of the earlier Stalinists.....

The first defector from Stalin's 'paradise,' Victor Kravchenko, described the process:

_"The new history" became possible... "study" of the new version was made obligatory for all responsible Party people. History classes met nearly every night in this period and lecturers from Sverdlovsk came to our town to help hammer home the lies, while most of us fumed inwardly. .... *But even the most gigantic lie, by dint of infinite repetition, takes root; Stalin knew this before Hitler discovered it.* As I looked on I could see terrible falsehoods, at first accepted under pressure, become established as unquestioned "facts," particularly among younger people without personal experience to the contrary to bother them."_
Text collection


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


May I hep you sir


----------



## regent (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


I thought the topic was "Making Education Great Again," and I'm still waiting to discover when that "great again" period took place.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...





And what do you think about that topic?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Sure, you may clarify.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We need to keep the religious goobers away from our public education.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




This is what needs clarification. What do you imagine a "religious goober" to be, and what do you mean by "away" from public education?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Keep religious ideas in religion class only, and nowhere else.  Defeat the cultists trying to wedge magical religious nonsense into curricula.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Impossible


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I think not.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Really? How are you going to teach History without talking about religious ideas? Literature? Political Science?


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 14, 2017)

Gospel


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That's not what I mean.  I mean discussing the value or truth of religious ideas. I can teach about the inquisition and the Crusade without even for a second litigating the truth of magical Bible bullshit.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> The strategy is simply enough: get Liberals out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so fuking weird.  

Wanting to end imaginary things that don't exist without any solutions that mean anything at all.

So fuking weird.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Sounds like you want to impose your religious beliefs on students. That's unethical.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 14, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Gospel


Be happy with what you got?  Who teaches that?
Is he saying curl up and die?
You are owned?

Who believes this nonsense?  Oh, that's right.  People who have given up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No it doesn't, and what a silly thing to say.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

regent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




You slithered off without reading post #47....

Here it is:


So sorry I scared you off by asking you to answer a question.

Not the first time, huh?


The conclusion is that the correct answer....which I will provide....indicts the political perspective to which you subscribe.

Of course it's declined....and the decline coincides with the ascendancy of Liberal control of the schools.


This, from 'Education Week'...

"What this story comes down to is that the United States, having led the world in educational attainment for more than a century, thereby enabling it to produce the world's best-educated workforce, has, *since the 1970s, made no gains at all in either attainment or quality*, while close to 30 other countries, some of them abjectly poor in the 1970s, have managed to outperform us on both quality and quantity of education, many by a country mile.

Even more damning, we appear to *have lowered our standards for our college students to the standards we used to demand of our high school students and, at the same time, to have more or less destroyed what was once a first-class vocational and technical education system. *

The very high quality of our best public schools and independent schools, of a handful of colleges with strong liberal arts curricula, of a few leading community colleges, and of graduate education in our leading research universities generally has masked *the collapse of standards in the great mass of institutions serving our students at all levels."*
Why Have American Education Standards Collapsed?




Under Liberal control, the enemy within, education has become merely a suggestion.


This may illustrate the situation:

*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)* passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust *incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal *represents a threat to the *civil rights* of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"
Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events


Everything you communists....er, Liberals....touch, turns to ........mud.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...





This nation was founded by and for religious folks....and it was so until you Fascists came on board.

Now that you are aware of the above.....

....can I count on you leaving?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




"I think not."


No truer words were ever spoken.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...





And therein lies the problem: people like you, teaching.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2017)

deanrd said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The strategy is simply enough: get Liberals out of it.
> ...




You might benefit from this:

Of course, it indicts the political perspective to which you subscribe.

Of course American education has declined....a*nd the decline coincides with the ascendancy of Liberal control of the schools.*




This, from 'Education Week'...

"What this story comes down to is that the United States, having led the world in educational attainment for more than a century, thereby enabling it to produce the world's best-educated workforce, has, *since the 1970s, made no gains at all in either attainment or quality*, while close to 30 other countries, some of them abjectly poor in the 1970s, have managed to outperform us on both quality and quantity of education, many by a country mile.

Even more damning, we appear to *have lowered our standards for our college students to the standards we used to demand of our high school students and, at the same time, to have more or less destroyed what was once a first-class vocational and technical education system. *

The very high quality of our best public schools and independent schools, of a handful of colleges with strong liberal arts curricula, of a few leading community colleges, and of graduate education in our leading research universities generally has masked *the collapse of standards in the great mass of institutions serving our students at all levels."*
Why Have American Education Standards Collapsed?




Under Liberal control, the enemy within, education has become merely a suggestion.


This may illustrate the situation:

*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)* passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust *incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal *represents a threat to the *civil rights* of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"
Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events


Everything you communists....er, Liberals....touch, turns to ........mud.


It's not weird.......it's criminal.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I think we are doing quite well.


----------



## regent (Oct 14, 2017)

Was George Washington a Deist, as reported by the first history book  I  
researched?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...






It sure does.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Great


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2017)

regent said:


> Was George Washington a Deist, as reported by the first history book  I
> researched?




1. No, he wasn't.....was your history book by the communist, Howard Zinn?

Did you get it autographed?



2. Here’s what we can say for certain about their religious beliefs.

a) *All of the Founders believed in a transcendent God,* that is, a Creator who exists outside of nature.
b) *All the Founders believed in a God who imposes moral obligations on human beings*
c) *All the Founders believed in a God who punishes bad behavior and rewards good behavior in an afterlife."*


Were the Founders Religious?



3. As the dupes of the Left throw around terms to make their case, let's see what "Deist" actually means.

 As there is far, far too much evidence for the Judeo-Christian basis of our nation, those on the Left....desiring to adhere to Marx's doctrines....attempt to call the Founders 'deists' to attempt to pry them from being called 'religious.'

4. de•ism
noun
belief in the existence of a supreme being, specifically of *a creator who does not intervene in the universe.* The term is used chiefly of an intellectual movement of the 17th and 18th centuries that accepted the existence of a creator on the basis of reason but rejected belief in *a supernatural deity who interacts with humankind. *Google




5. *"The notion that any of the Founders believed in an impersonal deity who merely created the universe and then left it to itself is false. All of them believed in a God who, as Franklin said at the Constitutional Convention, “governs in the affairs of men.”
*

6. Let’s start with George Washington.

Washington’s writings, both public and private, are full of references to the Bible. This is certainly true during his eight years as the first President of the United States. 

Here is Washington at his first Inaugural: 
“The propitious smiles of Heaven can never be expected on a nation that disregards the eternal rules of order and right, which Heaven itself has ordained.” 
In all likelihood, Washington was an orthodox Christian.


----------



## regent (Oct 15, 2017)

Nope, wasn't history by Zinn but another historian. Do you still believe in the  cherry tree incident by historian Parson Weems?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2017)

regent said:


> Nope, wasn't history by Zinn but another historian. Do you still believe in the  cherry tree incident by historian Parson Weems?




Here’s what we can say for certain about their religious beliefs.

a) *All of the Founders believed in a transcendent God,* that is, a Creator who exists outside of nature.
b) *All the Founders believed in a God who imposes moral obligations on human beings*
c) *All the Founders believed in a God who punishes bad behavior and rewards good behavior in an afterlife."*



Don't you want to thank me for educating you?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2017)

Education to a conservative is stuck in the 19th century and has only to do with the bible.

It is a joke


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Education to a conservative is stuck in the 19th century and has only to do with the bible. .......




That is a foolish, trolling lie. I am a conservative and an educator and I call bullshit on your troll-post.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Education to a conservative is stuck in the 19th century and has only to do with the bible. .......
> ...



Read'n, Riting and Rithmatec for all!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Education to a conservative is stuck in the 19th century and has only to do with the bible.
> 
> It is a joke




Wanna compare your educational resume with mine?

Say when.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 16, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Education to a conservative is stuck in the 19th century and has only to do with the bible.
> ...



Cut'n Paste U


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2017)

Penelope said:


> American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.



Total BS!  The last time Noah was even mentioned in public school was back in the 50's when our test scores were highest.  All Progressives have done to our educational system is make is progressively worse for kids to succeed; it's intellectual pedophilia

...AND YOU FUCKERS MADE US PAY FOR IT!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...



She's not running any sock accounts.  You?


----------



## regent (Oct 18, 2017)

Has anyone come up with an answer to the question: When was American education great?


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


An ark in Kentucky? Seriously --- THAT is what is wrong with education???

It's a fucking tourist trap ---- damn!

As for the rest of your nonsensical rant, it's --- uhhh ----- nonsensical.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



PC does not run any sock account, can you say the same?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



WTF?


----------



## perdidochas (Oct 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.


Genesis is probably only taught at a handful of public  schools in the country. Nice strawman.


----------



## perdidochas (Oct 30, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Real education involves discipline, and accountability....both from students and teachers.
> The student must have a base of knowledge.
> 
> Here's proof it works:
> ...


I agree totally.  The only way to teach skills is to teach knowledge.  I'm 100% behind the idea of cultural literacy.  It just makes sense, and it was once the basis of our education system. It is what made America great.


----------



## perdidochas (Oct 30, 2017)

longknife said:


> The only way to "make education great again" is to insure that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> 
> How many teachers in YOUR school district are qualified?


Most. That's not the real problem. There are very few teachers who aren't qualified in terms of subject matter. The real problem is that teachers don't know how to manage a classroom, and keep students on task and focused on learning.


----------



## perdidochas (Oct 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Education has evolved, it has not declined


It's done both.


----------



## perdidochas (Oct 30, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Education to a conservative is stuck in the 19th century and has only to do with the bible.
> 
> It is a joke


Please, at least build a plausible strawman. That one isn't even up to being weak.  Conservatives want kids to read, write, learn mathematics, science and history, just like most people do.


----------



## elektra (Nov 10, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I would argue the most influential book of our times is by Howard Zinn. Public education today is simply Public Indoctrination. My children's teachers have no idea where our rights come from, or I should say, that they believe the government gives us our rights as a gift.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2017)

elektra said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




I understand your use of 'influential'.....and it may be so, as it is used by hosts of individuals to teach American history.

Unfortunately, that's like suggesting that Dr Kevorkian be hired to teach the Heimlich Maneuver. 


Few know that Zinn was an avowed communist who hated America.

 "On July 30, 2010, the FBI released one file with three sections totaling *423 pages on Howard Zinn....* The Bureau noted Zinn’s activities in what were called Communist Front Groups and received informant reports that *Zinn was an active member of the CPUSA*; ....  file discloses that several reliable informants in the party identified Zinn as a member who*attended party meetings as many as five times a week*.

What’s more, one of the files reveals that a reliable informant provided a *photograph of Zinn teaching a class on “Basic Marxism” at party headquarters in Brooklyn, New York, in 1951*. A participant in the class said that Zinn taught that “the basic teaching of Marx and Lenin were sound and should be adhered to by those present.”... 
*
...pro-Castro activism* and support for radical groups such as the Students for a Democratic Society (SDS), Progressive Labor Party (PLP), Socialist Workers Party (SWP), and Black Panther Party. Much of the latter was in connection with *Zinn’s support for a communist military victory in Vietnam*.... 

.... joined the Kremlin-controlled CPUSA not during the “Popular Front” era of the 1930s — when many idealists were seduced — but _after _the 1939 Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact in which Stalin cruelly and cynically sacrificed Poland to the Nazis. 

*Zinn was a card-carrying Commie who advocated Marxism-Leninism after the Red Army’s ”Iron Curtain” occupation of Eastern Europe, after the treachery of the Rosenbergs and Alger Hiss had been revealed, and even during the height of Stalin’s anti-Semitic “Doctors’ Plot” purge!"* FBI Files Reveal Historian Howard Zinn Lied to Hide CPUSA Membership


----------



## regent (Nov 10, 2017)

So if we read Zinn today are we then a communist?


----------



## elektra (Nov 10, 2017)

regent said:


> So if we read Zinn today are we then a communist?


yes, that makes you a communist


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 10, 2017)

Conservatives want to remove science from the class room
Conservatives want the poor child to starve
Conservatives want to put 2,000 year old myths into the class room
Conservatives want to attack freedom of LGBT people

Like the conservatives in the middle east these conservatives are the exact same animal.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 11, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Conservatives want to remove science from the class room
> Conservatives want the poor child to starve
> Conservatives want to put 2,000 year old myths into the class room
> Conservatives want to attack freedom of LGBT people
> ...



More ad hominem BS .... and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 11, 2017)

16 years of war fighting religious nuts to advance freedom  just to watch our own country justify religious fascism against its own citizens. It is sick.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> .....
> I would argue the most influential book of our times is by Howard Zinn.......


----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Conservatives want to remove science from the class room  --- *Total lie.*
> Conservatives want the poor child to starve   ---  *Total lie.*
> Conservatives want to put 2,000 year old myths into the class room   ---  *Total lie.*
> Conservatives want to attack freedom of LGBT people   ----- *Total Lie.*
> ...




I dare you to actually for once post the truth. I don't think you can. You are too blinded. Most of all though, you are   ---    *Totally Wrong*.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> > I would argue the most influential book of our times is by Howard Zinn.......


Your emoji shows your ignorance.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Kat said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives want to remove science from the class room  --- *Total lie.*
> ...


You believe we want children to starve yet the Democrats, the Liberals, the Progressives, fight for abortion? If the Democrats declare Conservatives want children to starve, it is because Democrats hate children. Abortion certainly proves that, as well as Freud.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...





elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...






The 1980s called and said to find something else to be impressed with, because that crap is old news.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...






????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2017)

regent said:


> So if we read Zinn today are we then a communist?




Logic isn't your strong suit, is it.


I even gave gave this example for the weak minded....believing a communist on what American history is, is like suggesting that Dr Kevorkian be hired to teach the Heimlich Maneuver. 


Get it now, you dunce?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Conservatives want to remove science from the class room
> Conservatives want the poor child to starve
> Conservatives want to put 2,000 year old myths into the class room
> Conservatives want to attack freedom of LGBT people
> ...




Conservatives function via the same beliefs as America's Founders.

These:
Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.




Now, focus like a laser: what is your disagreement with these views?

Warning:
   ....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives want to remove science from the class room
> ...




HeadFullaRocks doesn't have the ability to 'wonder' about anything.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The 1980s called and said to find something else to be impressed with, because that crap is old news.



The "crap", which is "old news", is your lack of imagination. No line is more over-used by idiots.

Hey, David Spade called, he said quit embarrassing yourself.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ????


You will never be able to join the conversation, sad.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The 1980s called and said to find something else to be impressed with, because that crap is old news.
> ...






No one is impressed with that hack’s banal anti-Americanism anymore. Update your predictable partisanship.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> No one is impressed with that hack’s banal anti-Americanism anymore. Update your predictable partisanship.


You still can not join the conversation? Weak and pathetic at this point.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No one is impressed with that hack’s banal anti-Americanism anymore. Update your predictable partisanship.
> ...




Have you read anything in the past 30 years, or was that it for you?


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Have you read anything in the past 30 years, or was that it for you?


Come on, keep trying, you can do it. Add something to the OP. I know it is hard but if you really try you might be able to. 

So go ahead, bring up anything relating to the OP, or contrary to my comments, and I will happily respond. Show us what you have read in the last 30 years. You got the trolling and flaming part down, bravo. You have showed us you lack originality with your lame "the telephone called", flame. So now show everyone the intelligence you have after reading, anything, for the past 30 years.


----------



## GreenBean (Nov 11, 2017)

Penelope said:


> American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.


Hey Dude - this is the 21st Century - not the 19th . Judeo Christian concepts are not taught in Public Schools unless done so in a comparative sense such as legal history and its origins in the Ten Commandments or Science, Evolution vs Creationism.


----------



## GreenBean (Nov 11, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> You didn't learn from my previous post???
> Clearly you are an intellect rivaled by garden tools.


*KINDLY DO NOT INSULT MY HOE !*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Have you read anything in the past 30 years, or was that it for you?
> ...



Did I force you to make such an asinine statement that a 30 year-old, widely discredited piece of doggerel by some trite old anti-American hack was "the greatest work of our time"? If you are going to make absurd statements like that, you had better expect to be ridiculed for it. Maybe some college professor ages ago praised you for mouthing the propaganda he wanted you to, but times have changed. 


As for what I have read in the past 30 years, there isn't enough bandwidth to list it all even if we stuck to History exclusively. If you have a specific question, ask it. Otherwise, don't whine about being called on your own ridiculous claims.


----------



## regent (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So if we read Zinn today are we then a communist?
> ...


So, what can I read that make me a non-communist? I read about Trump every day, but the author-historian I really like is Thurman Arnold.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

regent said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


I love a great book, or books in general. Any recommendations?


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Did I force you to make such an asinine statement that a 30 year-old, widely discredited piece of doggerel by some trite old anti-American hack was "the greatest work of our time"? If you are going to make absurd statements like that, you had better expect to be ridiculed for it. Maybe some college professor ages ago praised you for mouthing the propaganda he wanted you to, but times have changed.
> 
> 
> As for what I have read in the past 30 years, there isn't enough bandwidth to list it all even if we stuck to History exclusively. If you have a specific question, ask it. Otherwise, don't whine about being called on your own ridiculous claims.


A very nice flame/troll indeed. I never made the claim that you state in this post. I thinks your comprehension is very poor. As poor as all your responses in this thread. You butt must hurt pretty bad to rant in such a way. And like I have said, it is sad that you can do nothing more than troll and flame.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> ..... Public education today is simply Public Indoctrination. .....




Nonsense.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 11, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Several years ago, states implemented tests required to pass for graduation.  When little Johnny made Cs and Ds on his report card and the bombed the competency tests 4 times, he didn't graduate and the parents went hysterical!  That is why there youth out there like you described.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Public education today is simply Public Indoctrination. .....
> ...


Contradictions? I bet that response required all your brain power.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 11, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> 16 years of war fighting religious nuts to advance freedom  just to watch our own country justify religious fascism against its own citizens. It is sick.


More ad hominem BS .... and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## regent (Nov 11, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives want to remove science from the class room
> ...


When did the USA have free  Markets and why did the framers replace our first Constitution with one that gave the national government even more power?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> The strategy is simply enough: get Liberals out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Become the solution.  Become a teacher.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Bad Schools are a Democrat trademark


Become the solution. Become a teacher.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

longknife said:


> The only way to "make education great again" is to insure that 100% of teachers are actually qualified to teach the classes they are assigned to.
> 
> How many teachers in YOUR school district are qualified?


Become the solution. Become a teacher.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> It seems like this whole thread is attempting to compare American students to Chinese students with regards to math scores.
> 
> Why?


Did the OP know that the Chinese only test their top, college bound students while the U.S. tests everyone....including special ed?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Do the Chinese push 100% of their students thru college prep classes?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




When was the last time you were in a classroom?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Does the US?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No it wasn't....it was founded by smart men who saw what happens with the Puritans when the religious kooks take over...and they made it very clear that that was not to happen with our new country.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

perdidochas said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > American education suck because the Christians try and teach genesis and the Noah's are real. Right away its doomed to failure.
> ...


Along with other myths.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Yes they do.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





No, we do not.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> When was the last time you were in a classroom?



When was the last time you addressed the topic?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you were in a classroom?
> ...




Your assumptions about education are directly related to the topic. Don't be afraid to admit it.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Your assumptions about education are directly related to the topic. Don't be afraid to admit it.


Sure, too bad your comments are not.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So you think every student in the US, including special ed students should have to complete Algebra II?  That's a college prep requirement in just about anyone's book.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Education has evolved, it has not declined


Education has evolved into liberal democrat propaganda, at best. Skip Counting, Adding twice to subtract, and Abigal Adams was a founding father. Education has evolved into anything but education.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Education has evolved, it has not declined
> ...




Ignorant nonsense.


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The only ignorance is yours, are you familiar with Skip Counting, adding twice to subtract, and Abigal Adams is a founding father? 

That is what is taught, today. 

Can you add something other than your trolling? Certainly you prove you can not reply with anything but.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Are you a teacher?

If not, how do you know what is being taught?

I was a math and social studies teacher and have never heard of any of that nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




No, it’s not, at least nowhere I see. 



When was the last time you set foot in a school?


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 11, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> a. “A 1989 study of mathematical skills compared students in eight different countries. American students ranked lowest in mathematical competence and Korean students ranked highest.


I went to elementary school with a Korean girl.

She used chisanbop. That's what they taught her in Korea. Then we all started using it too.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > a. “A 1989 study of mathematical skills compared students in eight different countries. American students ranked lowest in mathematical competence and Korean students ranked highest.
> ...






Are you Remo Williams?


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


There are some who call me,.. Tim.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...



When having to confront the indelibly indoctrinated....e.g., you.....
....I feel like a mosquito in a nudist camp: one hardly knows where to begin.

Let's get right to the heart of the issue: Marxism vs capitalism.


1."Marxism rested on the assumption that the condition of the working classes would grow ever worse under capitalism, that there would be but two classes: one small and rich, the other vast and increasingly impoverished, and revolution would be the anodyne that would result in the “common good.” But by the early 20th century, it was clear that this assumption was completely wrong! *Under capitalism, the standard of living of all was improving: prices falling, incomes rising, health and sanitation improving, lengthening of life spans, diets becoming more varied, the new jobs created in industry paid more than most could make in agriculture, housing improved, and middle class industrialists and business owners displaced nobility and gentry as heroes."
From a speech by Rev. Robert A. Sirico, President, Acton Institute for the Study of Religion and Liberty.

a. Property rights precede liberty. Perhaps some know that before it became “life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness” in our Declaration of Independence, John Locke wrote that man has a right to “life, liberty, and property.” Property Rights Have Personal Parallels




2. The 'shameful six' political agendas, 
Communism, Liberalism, Socialism, Fascism, Nazism and Progressivism,
all see government as all powerful and all-knowing.

"It’s an approach that puts politics before economics. Because it is an attempt to politicize peoples’ lives.”
Nazis: Still Socialists, by Jonah Goldberg, National Review
*

3. Under wannabe-dictator, Franklin Roosevelt, the relationship government and private ownership changed.

a. January 3, 1936, Roosevelt bragged that he had *"new instruments of public power"* to battle challenges " ...more menacing than merely a return to the past—bad as that would be. Our resplendent economic autocracy does not want to return to that* individualism* of which they prate, even though the advantages under that system went to the ruthless and the strong. They realize that in thirty-four months we have built up *new instruments of public power. In the hands of a people's Government* this power is wholesome and proper. "
Franklin D. Roosevelt: Annual Message to Congress

b. On April 12, 1937, the United States ceased to be a republic of limited constitutional government. The Supreme Court upheld the Wagner Labor Relations Act. No longer would the enumerated powers of the Constitution apply....now we would be a European model welfare state, in which *the national legislature has power to regulate industry, agriculture, and virtually all the activities of the citizens. *The coda came when the court upheld the Social Security Act on May 24, 1937, and, then, the compulsory marketing quotas of the new AAA, on April 17, 1936. Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution,' p. 68-69




4. Totalitarian government usurps private ownership through regulation.

*"Costs and Burden of Federal Regulations Reach $1.9 Trillion"*
*Costs and Burden of Federal Regulations Reach $1.9 Trillion*

a. Bureaucrats get rich via regulation, as business must bribe.....lobby....to relieve the burden of onerous regulation....hence, ObamaCare.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The strategy is simply enough: get Liberals out of it.
> ...




But I am.

You're in my classroom.

Not all students are ready to accept learning, the truth.
But I never expect to reach 100%...

Here's a little secret: look at the statistics under the 'Forum' and you'll find that 10 times as many read a thread as post in it.
My hope is that many of those readers notice that everything I post is linked, sourced and provides quotes that they can check.
....and I am never wrong.

The will see material that government schooling hides.


Sadly, I'll have to fail you.
Summer school.....again.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like this whole thread is attempting to compare American students to Chinese students with regards to math scores.
> ...




First of all....I know everything.


I never suggested that we incorporate all of Chinese education....just the parts that would make out system competitive again....

China has 18 million newer children to be schooled every year.
They are willing to allow 7 million to drop out and take factory jobs so as to advance the 'common good.'

You, being a collectivist, should embrace that.

As an American and a capitalist, I see America as wanting to and being able to find a way to advance all of our students.....and not having to destroy education as the Liberals have.


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

Destroyed the education they have! It is very sad to see no history being taught. Not to Bully is taught instead. I am told that will change now that they are 3 months into the school year. 

They also teach Wind and Solar power is clean and green and cheap, which is pure lies. 

It is all leftist marxist politics. 

They just asked my boys, What Gifts Does the Government Give You? Followed by, what gifts does the school give you.

They even argued with me when I stated at the parent teacher conference that our Rights are not gifts from the government!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No.

They are perfectly fine with letting millions fall by the wayside.


It is one iteration of totalitarian government....

"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky

So is Liberalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




You're not very educated, are you.

 The reason our revolution was so different from the violent, homicidal chaos of the French version was the dominant American culture was Anglo-Saxon and Christian.

 “52 of the 56 signers of the declaration and 50 to 52 of the 55 signers of the Constitution were orthodox Trinitarian Christians.” http://www.davidlimbaugh.com/mt/archives/2010/02/new_column_libe_4.html


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Destroyed the education they have! It is very sad to see no history being taught. Not to Bully is taught instead. I am told that will change now that they are 3 months into the school year.
> 
> They also teach Wind and Solar power is clean and green and cheap, which is pure lies.
> 
> ...




Don't ever stop.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> .... It is very sad to see no history being taught. Not to Bully is taught instead. ......




Not true.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 12, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



They were not orthodox Christians. They may of got baptized as such, back then every Christian got baptized as such, but they were not all and few of them were as adults.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 12, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Growing Numbers Of Chinese Teens Are Coming To America For High School


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You can't beat something with nothing.
And you provided nothing but hot air.

And....as you are one of our best sources of Greenhouse Gases.....I'm gonna go with David Limbaugh...


1. The reason our revolution was so different from the violent, homicidal chaos of the French version was the dominant American culture was Anglo-Saxon and Christian. “52 of the 56 signers of the declaration and 50 to 52 of the 55 signers of the Constitution were orthodox Trinitarian Christians.” http://www.davidlimbaugh.com/mt/archives/2010/02/new_column_libe_4.html 

                   Believers in the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost, or, as they would be known today, “an extremist Fundementalist hate group.”



2. "The general principles on which the fathers achieved independence were... the general principles of Christianity. ...I will avow that I then believed, and now believe, that those general principles of Christianity are as eternal and immutable as the existence and attributes of God." - *Letter to Thomas Jefferson, June 28, 1813*

John Adams to Thomas Jefferson, June 28th, 1813, from Quincy. The Adams-Jefferson Letters: The
Complete Correspondence Between Thomas Jefferson and Abigail and John Adams, edited by Lester J. Cappon,
1988, the University of North Carolina Press, Chapel Hill, NC, pp. 338-340.


3. And....it explains why the Bible was used as the model for out Constitution.

The Constitution provides for an observance of the Sabbath in its Presentment Clause, mandating that the President has ten days, excluding Sundays, to veto a bill lest it become binding.

And the instrument was framed with a view to the Declaration, which unequivocally bestows gratitude on the God of the Bible for America's independence.



Kinda smashed a custard pie in your kisser, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




And?


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > .... It is very sad to see no history being taught. Not to Bully is taught instead. ......
> ...


Why would somebody reply with nothing more than a CONTRADICTION? Cause they are a jerk? Cause they are ignorant or dumb? Or they know they must lie to further the Socialist/Marxist propaganda. I doubt the latter, beings that somebody fighting for an ideology typically has a bit of intelligence. Either way, I can reference textbooks provided to my children who are in public school.

What can Unkontrary reference?


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > .... It is very sad to see no history being taught. Not to Bully is taught instead. ......
> ...


What is true, is you have proven you have no knowledge hence at best, you post contradictions. Not even an argument.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...






You said “sad to see,” but you SEE nothing. You are just repeating slogans.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...






And? You SEE nothing there.


Anything there to ‘trigger’ you?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 160032 View attachment 160033 View attachment 160034




So, what exactly is it you are afraid of? Be specific.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Nope, get your teaching credential...get into the classroom....be the change.   Or.......just hide behind your keyboard and cut and paste and cut and paste and cut and paste all the time like you've been doing.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> ......
> 
> What can Unkontrary reference?.....




23 + years of teaching. When was the last time you set foot in a classroom? You keep running and hiding from this question.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




YOU are going to pass judgment on what kind of Christians people were 240 years ago?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 12, 2017)

Republicans think education is a BS in Bible Study.  

No, really.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans think education is a BS in Bible Study.
> 
> No, really.




Really, NO.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





As anyone can see from your attempts, I am having quite an effect.

And, as far as ever following the orders of any Leftist.....i.e.., you.....
…I am immovable, like General Jackson’s Virginians at First Manassas: a veritable stone wall.

If you only had an acquaintance with history…you’d understand the reference.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans think education is a BS in Bible Study.
> 
> No, really.




Just to test the validity of your post.....what political texts have you read to inform your posts?




A response of 'none' would explain said posts.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans think education is a BS in Bible Study.
> 
> No, really.


Freaking bible should only be taught at a church! Only for people that truly want to be taught!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...









Well?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




What is it you imagine those pictures show?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...





So, you were in the classroom for what, 20 minutes?


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> So, you were in the classroom for what, 20 minutes?


Some days it is 4 hours. Not a day goes by that I am not participating in public school education. Still can't do anything but troll and bury the comments with your posts that add nothing to the thread?

The fact is, in the 6th grade, since school has started until the foreseeable future. No history is taught, instead they have done nothing but study, bullying. 

Further, in the 5th grade, children are taught to add twice/subtract once, to do simple subtraction. 

Abigail Adams is taught to be a founding father, fighting for Women's rights when she did nothing more than joke with her husband. 

It is sad what the Democrats have done to our school. Which according to the Democrats, is a gift given for free, to the students, as our rights are a gift given to us by our government. Given for free! 

Sad is our education system. 
Pathetic are those who argue that what is happening is not.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Well?
> ...




Facts you imagine to show what, exactly?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, you were in the classroom for what, 20 minutes?
> ...





You are so full of shit it’s coming out your ears.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What is it you imagine those pictures show?
> ...




You’re not answering - again.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, you were in the classroom for what, 20 minutes?
> ...




 The page posted did not say Abigail Adams was a founding father. It said she was a wife and mother.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Well?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 160032 View attachment 160033 View attachment 160034




So......where does it say that Abigail Adams was a "Founding Father"? Not on the pages you posted there. Did you mean to post something else? It says she was a wife, a mother, and wanted education for girls. Nothing about being a "Founding Father," right?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

So, just to update the thread:  History IS being taught in public schools, and despite the fact that there are an awful lot of teachers who lean very liberal, there is NO systemic "indoctrination" going on beyond the insidious ways that liberalism has exerted its corrosive effect on society over the past 60 years.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the picture poster is admitting to being dishonest about the post. Well, admitting as much as her limited character will allow.
> ...




I have DIRECTLY addressed what YOU posted MANY times now. What the hell do you want, miss?


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > .... you mistakenly believe I am a "her"? .....
> ...


You are confusing my avatar with a female god? 
A record company started by a guy?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...




Still no answer...


----------

